# Quick question regarding Gaggia Brera



## bluestilton (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi guys!

Just got myself a gaggia brera and apologies if this seems like a really obvious question but I've never used a super automatic machine before. The drip tray of my machine fills up really quickly and that is with me catching the water from the rinse cycles with a cup. Otherwise the machine performs absolutely fine. Is this expected? Just wanted to make sure the machine isn't leaking or something.

Thanks!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

B2C machines should have minimal waste brew water & dryish grounds: If the coffee grounds in the grounds box are sludgy & wet then the brewer unit is faulty.


----------



## bluestilton (Oct 30, 2015)

cool i'll get someone to look at it. Thanks!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

The Brera does a clean cycle every time it is turned on.

If you look at the design of the drip tray you will see that it is capturing waste water from underneath the unit as well as from the spouts on the front. Try turning it on or running a shot without the drip tray in place (just a cup under the spout) and you will find a big puddle emerging from under the machine.

Also, it's not a very big drip tray


----------



## Gerrbear60 (Dec 26, 2020)

Do I have to clean the waste tray after every coffee


----------

